# How clever is your cat...



## Penelope Wainwright (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I know it's a bit cheeky to ask for help when I'm so new to the forum, but as part of my studies I want to try and find out how clever cats are.

I'd like to think my cat, Leo, is pretty intelligent, but there are many stories about cats doing incredible things throughout history... I want to try and find out if Breed, Location and/or eye colour is an indicator of intelligence.

So if you're a cat owner, please could you take just a moment to complete my short questionnaire...

How intelligent is your cat... fill in our survey

Thank you in advance.. the more responses I get the more useful the information will be.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

done 
remember to post the results please, good luck with your studies.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I dont think the lumps realy qualify :blink: it seems to be Louie's turn to have the brain cell today  :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Done - took ages for 4 cats!

Can't be eye colour as Presto only has one brain cell that only fires intermittently and Bomber is super inquisitive and they both have orange eyes!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I will fill it in at work tomorrow, it's easier on a pc.
My cat is not very clever, he doesn't think he's a cat either


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

What would you define as clever?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I really don't know how to assess the cleverness of my cat.

I think Sabrina is brighter than Harry, but I don't know for certain.

was tempted to get this book to find out though 

Test Your Cat: The Cat IQ Test: Amazon.co.uk: E. M. Bard: Books


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

i can't decide whether my guy is stupid, or an evil genius...!


----------



## Penelope Wainwright (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has filed in the survey so far, keep 'em coming. 

I'm going to try and keep the survey going for about a month (and also try and get respondents from all around the world), and then I'll post some results.

There is already a pattern emerging... which is quite exciting.

For those not sure if you have a clever cat, I guess the best way to think about it is, has your cat ever done anything to show he has independent thought and is aware of his surroundings and responds to you in an intelligent way...

Eg: As complex as turning pages in books (very popular), or trying to answer the phone to as simple as telling you when it's dinner time or time to get up or simply doing as he's told.

Perhaps your cat has done something even more incredible.. I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks again


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Done  look forward to seeing the results!


----------

